# wie fügt man videos und gifs in powerpoint richtig ein?



## mR.fLopPy (11. Juli 2002)

hi!

mein problem ist das ich ein flash intro für eine präsentation gemacht habe doch pp nimmt swf datein einfach nicht an :/
habs dann noch mal als *.avi datei exporiert und probiert einzufügen.. doch das movie ist total verzerrt :/ vor allem die schrift.. 

danach hab ichs in gif umgewandelt und noch mal probiert einzufügen.. ist auch nicht gegangen.. der hat einfach gewisse abläufe total irgnoriert..

(mal abgesehen davon das mir avi ode swf lieber wäre da ich sound mit eingefügt habe..)

----
in photoshop das gleiche.. ich mach ein gif bild speicher es ab.. teste es im IE (läuft einwandfrei) importier es in pp und auf einmal ist es total verzerrt und spielt nicht einmal ab.. :/

und jetzt ist mein latein am ende..

was mach ich denn falsch?

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.. thx im voraus


----------



## foxx21 (11. Juli 2002)

naja wie importierst du , öffnest du nur oder importierst du richtig, und was für ein pp hast du?


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juli 2002)

Also ich kenn mich mit PP nicht aus und will Dir auch keine blödsinnigen Ratschläge geben..

Aber warum machst Du nicht alles komplett in Flash?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. Juli 2002)

ich hab powerpoint 2000 aber in powerpoint xp ist kein unterschied.. außer das die qualität beim video etwas besser ist.. bzw. durch das größen verändern leichter bestimmen lässt.. und das gif bild ist auch etwas stärker...

nunja.. ich hab 2 gute gründe warum ich es nicht machen kann...

1. weil mir dir die nötige zeit fehlt um das ganze vor zu bereiten(dagegen ist powerpoint ein geschenk des himmels. bild einfügen text hinein schreiben layout bearbeiten fertiko.. dafür wurde es ja auch gemacht *g*)

2. weil die präsentation nicht für mich ist (sonst hätt ich es vermutlich sowieso gemacht) sondern für eine firma.. und voraussetzung dafür ist powerpoint.

ich importiere (glaub ich) richtig.. geh auf einfügen > grafik > aus datei

wähle auf meinem desktop das gif und bestätige..


----------



## dfd1 (11. Juli 2002)

Kannst du mal das *.giv oder *.avi hochladen?? Möchte es ausprobieren, ob ich bei mir auch keine Probleme mit deinen Dateien habe wie mit anderen...


----------



## mR.fLopPy (12. Juli 2002)

klar.. das mit dem video dauert noch ein bisschen. für die lausigen acht sekunden hat die avi file ne beträchtliche größe! (50 MB ca.) ich werd das mal durch ein konvertierungsprog. in mpg umwandeln.. hoffe es damit etwas kleiner zu bekommen.

hier mal die gifs (sind als *.exe wegen dem selbstextrahierendem teil von winrar..)
ich weiß jetzt nicht bei welchem das so ist.. bei einem ist ein weißer hintergrund und beim anderen nicht.. funktionieren tun beide jedenfalls nicht in ppt

download

bitte
hoffe das es bei dir klappt

ciao


----------

